# temperamental temp gauge



## StanzaBonanza (Feb 3, 2007)

When ever i hit the gas, or driving at high speeds the temp gauge drops to the pin and back up to temp rapidly. i wiggled what i think is the temp sender by the thermostat but didn't effect it. im more worried about the upcoming summer heat and its effect on the fans.


----------



## StanzaBonanza (Feb 3, 2007)

update....
it doesn't seem to do it as much when the feul reads full... faulty data bus? this did happen afer 200miles down I87in hard rain


----------



## silver93sentra (Nov 23, 2005)

I'm having the same problem. Does anyone know what's going on with it?


----------



## StanzaBonanza (Feb 3, 2007)

Update, it is pretty much limp at this point. when i get a chance im gonna start poking around with a multi meter, i belive it may be somewhere int he harness near the sender


----------

